# muzzy exhaust



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thinking fo getting a full muzzy exhaust for the brute and selling my hmf slip on exhaust, just dont know if i can swallow spending $450 for an exhaust system, what do you guys think?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I was the exact same way. After installing it and feeling the extra power. I forgot all about how much it cost. Do it dude!!!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

are you running and aftermarker programmer with your muzzy, have you had any issues melting the tank shroud?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Had a muzzy digi tune now im running a pcIII. Yeah after a while it started to melt it. Built me a heat shield a problem fixed. I ran the full muzzy for a while with no programmer with no problems.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i seen the write ups on making the heat shield, i have the hmf optimizer which is like the muzzy digitune, i think i can use this programmer.


----------



## 08 BF 750 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anybody have a link to the heat shield? I'm getting ready to order a muzzy for my quad. How much more power you get with this exhaust, power you can feel?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

dont know how much power it gives or if you can feel it, remember you cant feel horsepower, only torque....here is the link to the head shield mod....
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3364&highlight=heat+shield


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

What I want to know is where are you getting a muzzy full system for only $450


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> i seen the write ups on making the heat shield, i have the hmf optimizer which is like the muzzy digitune, i think i can use this programmer.


That write has alot of wrong info in it.

I went to the store to buy the stuff, and was like, WTF, this will never work.

I took some pics of mine when I got done, it turned out awesome, no melting. 450.00 for a full muzzy? Mine was 550.00 and that was the cheapest I could find. Ohh wait, You might have a Muzzy Standard, Mines a Muzzy Pro.

Get the Muzzy, you will love the power, and the sound is 2nd to none.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't see spending that on a exhaust that will be in the mud and water all day


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You will after that steel stock one rusts out after riding in the mud and water all day.:haha:
Got mine off of CL for $300 brand new in the box.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> I can't see spending that on a exhaust that will be in the mud and water all day


Stainless doesn't rust.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The stock pipes are famous for rusting out inside the canister.Causing the pipe to clog,causing the bike to not run.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd rather get a hmf for the money cause I don't want a muzzy and snorkel it and it sound like crap


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

@ n2otorious, the write up on the exhaust shield is something i have never tried, so i would not know if it worked or not just info i found doing a search on this forum and try passing it along. Monster Brute you lucky son-of-a-gun for finding the muzzy for $300


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> @ n2otorious, the write up on the exhaust shield is something i have never tried, so i would not know if it worked or not just info i found doing a search on this forum and try passing it along. Monster Brute you lucky son-of-a-gun for finding the muzzy for $300


If you get the muzzy, and want to know what to get, just ask.. I'll upload pics of mine, and tell you what I used. Also while you have the tank skid out, drill the large 2" holes in the bottom of the skid to allow water and mud a place to drain. I'm extremely happy with my muzzy pro.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> If you get the muzzy, and want to know what to get, just ask.. I'll upload pics of mine, and tell you what I used. Also while you have the tank skid out, drill the large 2" holes in the bottom of the skid to allow water and mud a place to drain. I'm extremely happy with my muzzy pro.


thanks much appreciated on the info of the exhaust shield, im going to get the regular muzzy full system, not the pro. Just curious would you guys consider buying a used muzzy if it was in good condition? If so how much would you guys think a fair price to pay for a used muzzy should be?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

If i could have found a Muzzy for $450.00 I would have been all over that like a fat kid on a smartie!!! Up here they are more like $600.00+. Just bought the swamp series and so far really like it.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought mine for $475 with free shipping for a Muzzy full (non pro) from StarcycleUSA I just called em up and asked if they had any in stock and if the guy could get me a good deal on it. They didnt have any in stock but he sold me one for $475 and it drop shipped from Muzzy got it a week later.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

try a biggun, almost the same as a muzzy and cheaper. At least it was when I bought mine a year ago


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

ranchermoe said:


> try a biggun, almost the same as a muzzy and cheaper. At least it was when I bought mine a year ago


I'm thinking the big gun is the way to go also. I priced the full system for $384 shipped about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Drop xtremesidebyside (site sponser) a line...he will make one of the best deals on the muzzy.

Scott


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Get the Muzzy. There is a reason why people are upgrading from Big Gun and HMF........


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Im going to get it, i have a guy in town who wants to buy my hmf slip on, and am also selling my stock wheels so should have enough to buy the muzzy. Will take the hmf for a last spin out at mels this saturday and then remove the exhaust sunday and let her sit until the muzzy arrives.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

What's the problems with big gun?? I haven't heard any only one I had trouble with is my lrd. I down to a Muzzy or big gun. I've not heard Muzzy in person but the big gun sounds the best out of hmf, led to me.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> What's the problems with big gun?? I haven't heard any only one I had trouble with is my lrd. I down to a Muzzy or big gun. I've not heard Muzzy in person but the big gun sounds the best out of hmf, led to me.


Just wait till you hear the Muzzy.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

No body I ride with has one, but that's all u here about is Muzzy so they must be good but I'm still undecided


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> No body I ride with has one, but that's all u here about is Muzzy so they must be good but I'm still undecided


Last ride I was on, I had 3 different brutes come up and ask me what exhaust I had. Because it was covered in mud, I told them Muzzy pro. They stated that they would be getting the same. You have to feel the power and hear the exhaust to really understand. The Muzzy comes with anti-lock compound, Gaskets, Heat tape, instructions, and stickers... The onlt thing you have to do is build a heat shield for the fuel tank skid.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok guys that have the muzzy exhaust, in scale of 1 thru 10, one being the easiest and ten the hardest, how would you guys rate the difficulty of installation on the full muzzy exhaust? Any pointers or tips i need too know before install would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

About a 3. Not hard at all. Takes longer to take the old pipes off


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> About a 3. Not hard at all. Takes longer to take the old pipes off


I agree, 100%

Nothing to it.

When you assemble leave everything loose until everything is in place... wiggle the stuff so it turns and seats, and then start tightening everything down. It's cake.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks much appreciated for the info, and too sjf323 thanks for reccomending xtreme sidexside, there hooking me up on a good deal for the muzzy....


----------



## muddin (Aug 7, 2010)

*load exhaust*

can you gut out the muffler or just cut it off and run a stright piece of pipe out the back i want to make my atv as load as i can i just dont have the money for a hmf or muzzy


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

depending what bike you have (efi or carb) im thinking running a straight pipe is not good, may throw you air fuel offf....


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

muddin said:


> can you gut out the muffler or just cut it off and run a stright piece of pipe out the back i want to make my atv as load as i can i just dont have the money for a hmf or muzzy


I hope you plan on riding alone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like my muzzy is too loud.... I know it doesnt sound anything like the other muzzys. I know the loping is the built motor, but still think its just louder than it should be...maybe I need to try to repack it. Anybody know where to get muzzy packing?


----------



## muddin (Aug 7, 2010)

well i just took the muffler off can i just cut off the end of the muffler and take everything out of it just complete gut it. Im planin on buyin a hmf or something dont know yet


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

i took my stock muffler off and cut it open gutted it and built the inside like a flowmaster sounds better than muzzy and great power increase. I have gotten alot of compliments on the sound of it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

muddin said:


> well i just took the muffler off can i just cut off the end of the muffler and take everything out of it just complete gut it. Im planin on buyin a hmf or something dont know yet


Search the threads on here for the "stock exhaust mod."


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

John from extreme sidexside just called me and said he ordered my muzzy, should have it by the end of the week, if anyone needs anythinng give him a shout, he will give you a good deal....


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone snorkeld a muzzy yet and how's the sound with it


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've heard one on YouTube and it sounded loud but I haven't heard one in person


----------



## muddin (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah i think im just goin to gut it and if i dont like it buy a muzzy


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

received my muzzy yesterday and installed it, so far love the sound, have not had a chance to take it for a spin but will post pics soon


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> received my muzzy yesterday and installed it, so far love the sound, have not had a chance to take it for a spin but will post pics soon


Nice...

Congrats.. Excellent choice. :bigok:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks n2otorious


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> thanks n2otorious


you did make a heat shield for you tank skid, Righttt?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nope not yet, a few people in town have had there muzzys over a year or so on without any type of heat shield and havent had any issues, i use heavy duty heat reflective shield all over the gas tank shroud, i will see how it goes, if if becomes an issue i will fabricate something up. theres a definitely notice gain of low end, im very impressed with the exhaust so far


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

holy snikies, went out on a trail ride in crosby today and was very impressed with the new exhaust, it seems to pull alot harder in low end, with that the hmf optimzer, the holeshot module it was hard not to constantly keep spining the tires and keep the front end down........love it,


----------

